# windows 10 wireless



## dullex (Apr 28, 2015)

hi i just updates windows 10 last night and realized that my wireless button doesnt work..this means i cant connect wireless..but i can use wire...how can i fix this? plz help


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

I would first check device manager to insure that the wireless adapter is installed and working.
Then you may just need to visit the computers manufacture support page for you model and download the ATKACPI driver.


----------

